# CA Bay Area meet?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hello all,

Still a bit new to the forums and certainly the world of dogs. I've recently started taking my pup to my local dog park last week as he had all his shots. He's done very well socializing and making a few friends. 

I also visited Fremont dog park over the weekend and noticed 3 other Goldens there. First time I've seen so many Goldens in one place, along with all different types of dogs. 

Anyway, is there any sort of local meets that go on between GRF members? I would definitely enjoy taking my pup out to meet your dogs and would certainly like to meet new people. I know there are some big events every once in awhile, but figured there may be smaller meetups (kinda like weekly car meets?). I'm in San Jose for the record so if any other members are around here would be nice to meet

:wavey:


----------

